# Farewell, ShoveHost VPS.



## shovenose (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## shovenose (Mar 9, 2014)

Everything's officially offline and cancelled. If anybody has any questions please log in to my.shovehost.com and submit a ticket. Thanks!


----------



## ChrisM (Mar 9, 2014)

Again?


----------



## hcjake (Mar 9, 2014)

is this your blog and/or facebook?


----------



## MannDude (Mar 9, 2014)

I think he just means that the doors are finally closed, whereas his last post was an announcement that they'd be closing soon.

How come you didn't try to sell? Regardless of size, certainly someone would have picked up your clients for some $$.


----------



## shovenose (Mar 9, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I think he just means that the doors are finally closed, whereas his last post was an announcement that they'd be closing soon.
> 
> How come you didn't try to sell? Regardless of size, certainly someone would have picked up your clients for some $$.


I simply referred people to a better provider that I can trust, if they were not sure where to go, with sufficient time to back up and migrate; better than your personal information and VPS data being sold or transferred to a company you may not trust with no option for it not to happen which is would have happened in a sale.


----------



## Nett (Mar 9, 2014)

shutdown
command did not work, so you had to use 


shutdown now
Looks like the system (and ShoveHost VPS) doesn't want to go. lol.


----------



## RLT (Mar 9, 2014)

So ShoveHost finally shoved everyone out the door?


----------



## HaitiBrother (Mar 9, 2014)

Was rm -rf / --no-preserve-root not an option?


----------



## tchen (Mar 9, 2014)

no data scrub?


----------



## MartinD (Mar 9, 2014)

Pretty sure one thread is enough.


----------

